# My First Trap Out



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

here is the step up with the make shift cone that we used and the nuc box with a frame of eggs, brood, and adhering bees.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I set up everything on Friday. I checked them this afternoon (Sunday). I hope all is well.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Trap out*

Thanks for sharing those pic's are very helpful. Not trying to bee lazy and not look myself but what size is the small side of the wire cone?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Checked on the nuc today that is by the trap out cone and they are FULL of bees. It is so neat to see!


----------



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

How do you get the queen out? Did she moved into your nuc by herself?


----------

